# 2 Mountpropleme



## Krany (5. Juni 2003)

Hi
Ich hab 2 Probleme betreffs mounten.
1. Ich hab RedHat 9 und wollte auf meine alten fat-partitionen zugreifen, hab es mit dem Befehl "mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/win" (<-Ordner ist erstellt), ausserdem hab ich es mit dem Befehl "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win" versucht, doch bei beiden Befehlen gibt er mir nur eine neue Befehlseingabezeile aus. Habe ich irgendwas vergessen, oder muss ich noch etwas machen. (das ganze hab ich im termial gemacht)

2.das zweite Problem betrifft meinen USB-Stick, wollte ihn mounten bzw. überhaupt erkennen lassen, wie funktioniert das mit usb-sticks?

Danke für die Hilfe im voraus.

mfg Krany


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Juni 2003)

*hehe* Sorry das ich schmunzel , aber wenn du eine Partition mountest, dann kommt (normalerweise) auch nur eine neue Shell-Eingabe. Er gibt dir nicht explizit an das es gemountet ist. Das Verzeichniss sollte trotzdem gemountet sein.
Wenn es Fehler dabei gibt erscheinen dir Fehlermeldungen.
Geh mal in dein Verzeichnis "/mnt/win", da solltest du den Inhalt des Verzeichnisses sehen.


----------



## Krany (5. Juni 2003)

hi
danke für die hilfe, bin halt noch ein noob auf dem gebiet, versuch aber das in nächster Zeit zu ändern.
Aber wie is das mit dem USB-Stick, was muss ich machen, um den wie bei Windows (reinstecken, daten draufspielen, rausnehmen) nutzen zu können. (Also wie mache ich es damit er erkannt wird.)


----------



## fluessig (6. Juni 2003)

Such mal die Datei fstab und schreib da mal sowas rein


> /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb-stick auto user,rw,umask=000 0 0


Dann solltest der Stick automatisch erkannt werden und Schreib-/Leserechte für User vorhanden sein.


----------



## Krany (12. Juni 2003)

Hi
danke für die Hilfe hat alles funktioniert.
Hab auch gleich die win_platten in die fstab geschrieben.
Könnte es eigentlich Probleme geben, wenn ich die gleichen Eigenschaften genommen habe wie beim USB-Stick (außer der ersten Eigenschaft "auto", da ich das Filesystem wusste und es gleich bleibt, hab ich "vfat" hingeschrieben.


----------



## fluessig (12. Juni 2003)

das mit vfat ist sogar richtig so.


----------



## Krany (12. Juni 2003)

Hi
also können keine Probleme entstehen.
Cool. Danke an euch!


----------

